# Ricotta Cheese



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

I am looking to make a batch of homemade ricotta, but thus far all the information I have unearthed is inconsistent. Specifically, I have one source telling me to add lemon juice and vinegar and heat the milk to 210. Another source tells me to add the vinegar alone and only heat to 200 and allow to site at room temp for 6 hours. And yet another has me refrigerating the curd/whey mixture immediately after removing it from the heat source, as well as adding heavy cream to the milk.  Anybody?


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

In Madhur Jaffrey's World Vegetarian there are a few cheese recipes:


Yogurt Cheese
Paneer, Indian style cottage cheese
Queso Blanco
Mascarpone
Joban, Syrian Cheese


If you want one of these recipe, just let me know.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I knew I had a recipe somewhere, it's from Sarah Moulton.



Homemade Ricotta Cheese
Makes about 2 cups

2 quarts whole organic milk
1 pint cultured buttermilk
2 tablespoons salt
1 tablespoon fresh ground pepper or morita chile (optional)


Combine the two milks in a large pot and slowly heat to 175 to 180 F., stirring occasionally.

When the temperature is correct, stir in the salt and remove the pot from the heat. 

Slowly pour the cheese into a sterile container lined with cheesecloth placed over a large bowl. It you need to use a "pouring utensil" (such as a ladle), make sure it is sterile as well. 

Immediately cover the cheese with foil or plastic wrap and refrigerate it. It should drip for 24 hours. 

Transfer cheese to a big jar and use it anywhere you would use bought ricotta, such as in stuffed pastas, salads, etc. It will keep in the fridge for a few days. (It cannot be frozen.)


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Isa is always there! Thanks!
I guess the buttermilk is adding the acid. Do you happen to have a recipe laying around for just acid and whole milk, by chance?

You're the best!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Jim,


I don't understand what you are saying, could you try again please.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

hmmmm.....

I am in search of a recipe & technique for ricotta that uses only whole milk, vinegar &/or lemon juice.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

How about this:

Homemade Ricotta Cheese 
Makes about 2 cups (1/2 pound) 


I gallon whole milk
1/4 cup lemon juice
Kosher or sea salt 


Heat the milk with the lemon juice in a stainless steel or other nonreactive pot over medium-low heat only until the curds separate from the whey; do not let the milk scorch. 

Line a colander with three layers of cheesecloth. Pour the mixture into the colander. Bring the ends of the cheesecloth together and tie them securely with kitchen twine. Tie the twine to a wooden spoon handle. Rest the spoon with the cheesecloth over a deep bowl. Depending on the consistency you desire, allow the bag to hang for 2 to 3 hours in the refrigerator. The longer you leave it, the stiffer the curds will become. 

When it is ready, unmold the cheese. Season with salt and store in an airtight container in the refrigerator for 3 days. You might also season the ricotta with minced chives or green garlic, cracked black pepper, and a little olive oil. 



Ricotta Cheese

2 qts regular milk 
3 tbsp distilled white vinegar or 1/4 cup strained fresh lemon juice 
Salt, if desired

Pour the milk into a heavy stainless-steel or
enameled saucepan and stir in the vinegar or lemon
juice; set the pot over very low heat and bring the
milk very slowly to a simmer ( a reading of 200F on a
thermometer). There will be fine beads around the
edge of the milk, which will look foamy but will not
appear to be boiling; remove the pot from the heat and
set it, covered, in a spot where the temperature will
remain fairly uniform at a reading between 80 and 100
degrees; (an unheated oven, without a pilot light, is
a good spot) let the milk stand for about 6 hours or
until a solid curd floats above the liquid (the whey);
more or less time may be required, depending on the
temperature of the environment and the characteristics
of the milk; line a fine sieve with doubled dampened
cheesecloth (or better yet, two layers of very
fine-meshed nylon curtain netting, dampened) and set
it over a bowl; dump the curds and whey into the sieve
and allow the whey to drain off until the ricotta is
yogurtlike; if you want a firmer cheese, tie the
corners of the cloth to form a bag and hang it up to
drain further; (in warm weather, the draining might
well be completed in the refrigerator; when the
texture of the cheese is to your liking, add a little
salt (from 1/4 to 1/2 teaspoon) if you wish; store the
cheese, covered, in the refrigerator; it will be at
its best after it has chilled for 24 hours, and it
will keep well for 4 or 5 days. Makes about 1 pound.


----------

